# Hello everyone



## OStateGuy03 (Jul 8, 2018)

New to this site, stumbled across it while searching for marriage help articles. My wife and I have been married for almost two years, together for about six years. We have two beautiful children together, a house together and usual other expenses when you get married (car ect). Having some issues that I'm going to try and post about in the divorce/separated section.


For some reason I can't make a post in another section or respond to anyone's posts? Not sure what I'm doing wrong. Keeps having this error message,

"you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting email activation."

My account is activated. Have to wait a specific amount of time before you can post in other forums?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi, I'm sure that once you post in the divorce/separated section you will get a lot of input. 

Welcome to TAM!


----------



## VibrantWings (Sep 8, 2017)

Hi, new guy


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Since you were able to create this thread and even edit your post, you should be able to post in any forum on TAM.

How are you trying to post? For example are you using the "Quick Reply" edit box at the bottom of the thread and then click on "Post Quick Reply"?

I received your private message (PM) so that's working for you.


----------



## OStateGuy03 (Jul 8, 2018)

EleGirl said:


> Since you were able to create this thread and even edit your post, you should be able to post in any forum on TAM.
> 
> How are you trying to post? For example are you using the "Quick Reply" edit box at the bottom of the thread and then click on "Post Quick Reply"?
> 
> I received your private message (PM) so that's working for you.


Thank you, I still can't make a post. Just says error. I'll keep trying and see if I can get it to work.


----------

